# Hanging microphones from a batten and running XLR cable down a batten?



## JLNorthGA (Oct 30, 2012)

I have clips for my microphones. I'm proposing to attach the clips to some "pipe" clamps used for hanging lights and fixtures. Basically epoxy the clips onto some 1/2" all thread and screw the all thread into the clamps. I figure if it can hold a lighting instrument, it can bear the weight of a microphone.

That way I can also point the microphone in the appropriate direction without having to use any of the more expensive mounting hardware. I also don't have to order anything. If y'all tell me this is a bad idea - then so be it. I'll try plan B (or C). The clips secure the microphones quite nicely - so I'm not worried about the microphone coming loose from the clips.

I was just planning on using zip ties to secure the cable along the length of the batten. Hopefully this is a "reasonable" idea. I think wrapping the XLR cable around the steel pipe is probably not a good idea. Again, if there is a better alternative, please advise.


----------



## gcpsoundlight (Oct 30, 2012)

A couple of suggestions:

First, try and get some 5/8" threaded rod. That way you just have to screw it in to the mic clip, and the same at the other end.

Secondly, I would just tape the cable to the battern unless it is a long term (ie years) install. Then I would use cable ties.


----------



## porkchop (Oct 30, 2012)

I've seen this done with the right hardware. I also wouldn't want to get a microphone (or a stick of all-thread) to the head if a home brew solution failed.


----------



## JLNorthGA (Oct 30, 2012)

gcpsoundlight said:


> A couple of suggestions:
> 
> First, try and get some 5/8" threaded rod. That way you just have to screw it in to the mic clip, and the same at the other end.
> 
> Secondly, I would just tape the cable to the battern unless it is a long term (ie years) install. Then I would use cable ties.



The 5/8" threaded that is available is the wrong pitch.

I may just try and get some 3/8" as I have some 3/8" to 5/8" adapters for the mike clips. I can get 3/8" threaded rod.


----------



## JLNorthGA (Oct 30, 2012)

That would imply that it came loose from the XLR cable also.


----------



## Footer (Oct 30, 2012)

Here is the bigger thing... the mic is going to be next to useless. A mic hung in the grid is going to pick up lamp sing and all that crap. Unless you are hanging shotguns, your not going to like the outcome. If you want overhead mics, something like the Shure MX202 would work better. What type of mic are you planning on using?


----------



## JLNorthGA (Oct 30, 2012)

Footer said:


> Here is the bigger thing... the mic is going to be next to useless. A mic hung in the grid is going to pick up lamp sing and all that crap. Unless you are hanging shotguns, your not going to like the outcome. If you want overhead mics, something like the Shure MX202 would work better. What type of mic are you planning on using?



I'm using some AKG Supercardioid microphones. The batten is separated from the stage electrics by a border, horizontal distance and vertical distance.


----------



## Footer (Oct 30, 2012)

JLNorthGA said:


> I'm using some AKG Supercardioid microphones. The batten is separated from the stage electrics by a border, horizontal distance and vertical distance.



Your going to be wasting your time. Most if not all dynamic mics will not work in this configuration, you simply won't get the gain you need to get anything usable. Unless this is a recording send or something like that it just won't work.


----------



## BillESC (Oct 31, 2012)

I agree with Kyle, wrong mic for the application.


----------



## JLNorthGA (Nov 1, 2012)

BillESC said:


> I agree with Kyle, wrong mic for the application.



Then what less expensive microphone would work? I'm not adverse to spending a little money - but I do have a limited budget - say in the $300 range.


----------



## MNicolai (Nov 1, 2012)

What are you trying to achieve with this mic?


----------



## JLNorthGA (Nov 1, 2012)

MNicolai said:


> What are you trying to achieve with this mic?



Our house is small. Usually most actors and singers can "fill" the house with sound - if they can project.

We had a rental earlier this year with a group of children - they could barely be heard. We are going to rent to a local chorus. They might need a little boost.

We just need a little amplification. Not too much - but enough to feed the hearing impaired system and possibly put it the house speakers.
The picture is from one of our recent concerts.


----------



## lwinters630 (Nov 1, 2012)

Any time I have had mics hung from a batten the main issue was all the foot noise on stage floor. even just shuffling of children.

also in your picture, your battens would be behind the PL? how would you pic up the thrust area?

Try shotguns from in front of the thrust.

If you are still going the batten route, a small steel cable and a few black (fish line) guide wires to aim.

test then invest.


----------



## JLNorthGA (Nov 1, 2012)

lwinters630 said:


> Any time I have had mics hung from a batten the main issue was all the foot noise on stage floor. even just shuffling of children.
> 
> also in your picture, your battens would be behind the PL? how would you pic up the thrust area?
> 
> ...



There are two microphones on the floor in front of the apron (SR and SL). They pick up the sound on the apron (fortunately not feet), reasonably well. The microphones just won't pick up that much sound in back of the PL that well. We only use those microphones for plays to supply sound to the hearing impaired system. They work "reasonably well" - but for music it would be nice to have a bit more "fidelity".


----------



## themuzicman (Nov 3, 2012)

JLNorthGA said:


> There are two microphones on the floor in front of the apron (SR and SL). They pick up the sound on the apron (fortunately not feet), reasonably well. The microphones just won't pick up that much sound in back of the PL that well. We only use those microphones for plays to supply sound to the hearing impaired system. They work "reasonably well" - but for music it would be nice to have a bit more "fidelity".



A hypercardioid has a lobe behind it, you will be picking up lamp noise as well as the noise you want to pick up. Gain before feedback will be an issue in your application. Additionally, with it being behind the thrust in your picture it's not going to do too much. Realistically the course of action I would take would be to raise up the microphone in question 8'-10' off the floor around where your current floor mics are, aimed at the area you have weak coverage. 

This will give you two zones, a downstage and an upstage. The biggest downside to my suggestion is that it is visible and I'm betting you wanted to raise it up to get it out of sightlines. 

Also, I'll just leave this here Quotation mark - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JLNorthGA (Nov 5, 2012)

Hung the microphones today. Didn't get any lamp sing. The microphones were capable of picking up voices and amplifying them. The microphones were about 15-16' up from the floor (just behind the curtain). Three people participated in testing the microphones. They worked well for higher tones and less well for lower tones.

We walked around the stage and spoke in a normal conversational tone and we all were heard through the speakers. It was easy to hear throughout the auditorium.

There was one difficulty. The pulleys for all of the battens (electrical, curtains and canvas drops) are all attached to three steel I beams. Whenever any of the nearby battens are raised or lowered, the noise evidently is transmitted through the cable and picked up by the microphones. So the microphones probably will have to be muted during batten movement or hung by some other means (not clamped to the batten).


----------



## chausman (Nov 9, 2012)

JLNorthGA said:


> There was one difficulty. The pulleys for all of the battens (electrical, curtains and canvas drops) are all attached to three steel I beams. Whenever any of the nearby battens are raised or lowered, the noise evidently is transmitted through the cable and picked up by the microphones. So the microphones probably will have to be muted during batten movement or hung by some other means (not clamped to the batten).



I'd expect that on just about any microphone hanging in the fly loft, by any hanging method, you'd want/need to mute the mic during a scene change. Sounds like it was an overall success.


----------

